# Trot Line and Limb Line Help



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

I have been debating on putting a trot line or some limb lines on the Sabine river. Just something fun to do for me and me son through the winter. I have never set these types of lines before on the river so I am looking for all the advice I can get. I am not asking for spots or secret bait recipes, just basic tips. What to use for bait? Perch, worms, shrimp, soap, stink bait? Also what kind of water am I looking for to set these lines in, deep, shallow, fast current or no current at all. Any help is appreciated here guys.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I fish strictly limb lines ( drop lines) here on the Guadalupe, i don't mess with trotlines in the river's current. All of my lines have a good size lead weight on the bottom, with 2 stagings and hooks coming off the main line. We fish for channels and blues during the day and go for big flatheads at night. We always put the lines where there is some current, still holes are full of gar and live bait doesn't have a chance. We use homemade soap during the day, maybe some old shrimp here and there. At night it's strictly live perch, the bigger the bait, the bigger the fish. We usually catch a majority of our fish right above or below swifts, so we concentrate our lines there. Good luck!


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

If you are going to fish areas with a fair amount of current, I would avoid the stink baits. They are typically too soft and will dissolve and wash off the hooks. I have done well with perch (live for flathead, cut for blues and channels), shad, shrimp, and beef heart (I add garlic powder after I cut it up in to bait sized pieces). If you are fishing the Sabine River near Orange, cut mullet will work well too.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*catfish*

good info above...don't tie to rigid limb /tree trunk..they will tear off or tear hook out..you can tie in rubber snubber to give it some give..those black bunge cords that truckers use on tarps.there is a endless supply on roadside..I alway find a plenty flexy limbs...and tie like SSST...a few about 3or4 ' above water I tie on and tie hook just below water level and add 4/5/6 " pearch.at nite it can be a killer,,unless Gar are bad..I not a trotline Guy unless in calm water.Too many hooks to hook me..One or 2 hooks per line my max..Hide as best you can..check early as you can..Cause there seems to always helpers out there


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I forgot to mention, I have a bunch of 6 ft. long PVC poles made up, when I can't find a limb, I drive one of those in the bank. They will hold a big fish, having something that gives is a big key, or you'll have a lot of straight hooks.


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Be ready to lose fish to other people if you don't get there early.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

There is no right or wrong answer to this thread because several different tactics will work depending on the water level and which species of catfish you want to target. I like to look for fallen trees on the edge of eddys and set from the end limbs back toward the bank at an angle. Use something like railroad spikes to pull the line down to desired depth. If you can get small pumpkin seed perch they are the best for blue cat, string them on in the eye and out the side. The bigger perch hook behind the long top fin and you will catch some Ops. With river up you can get in the back water and stretch tight lines as close as you can get to the surface and catch the blues on soap. Little white crawfish are also great bait. If you do it during the summer find ya some Catapla worms. It's a blast.


----------



## Blitz678 (Feb 16, 2010)

do you still have luck on drops during the winter months? I usually get the catfish bug in spring, but I already feel it coming on! SSST, where do you put in the Guadalupe? is there any public access I don't know about? looking down the earthen ramps around Cuero has me worried about backing down them...


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Blitz678 said:


> do you still have luck on drops during the winter months? I usually get the catfish bug in spring, but I already feel it coming on! SSST, where do you put in the Guadalupe? is there any public access I don't know about? looking down the earthen ramps around Cuero has me worried about backing down them...


I fish mostly out of private land between Shiner and Gonzales, but also put in under 183 at Gonzales, it's all gravel and easy to back in. Problem is there was a terrible swift the last few years right below that you had to push thru, but looks like this year may be fine. We usually go our first time in Mid February, yellows won't bite much then, but the blues are usually pretty hungry. This Winter has been warm, wouldn't surprise me that right now would be pretty good, just need about 4-5 days of warmer weather. I'm charging the battery to the ole flatbottom right now, getting the itch myself. Cuero's ramps are pretty iffy, need a good 4wd and a few beers to not care.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

SSST....watch backing out on the gravel bar. The game warden has decided to enforce the no driving in a river bed and is writing citations. Launch to the right of the bridge pillar that is on the edge of water.

Here's a link to the story in the local paper.

http://www.gonzalesinquirer.com/new...cle_ed1c5ab8-6140-11e5-a277-3776fca661ca.html


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

ChuChu said:


> SSST....watch backing out on the gravel bar. The game warden has decided to enforce the no driving in a river bed and is writing citations. Launch to the right of the bridge pillar that is on the edge of water.
> 
> Here's a link to the story in the local paper.
> 
> http://www.gonzalesinquirer.com/new...cle_ed1c5ab8-6140-11e5-a277-3776fca661ca.html


Oh wow, been doing that for 25 yrs. The other spot works fine also, problem is the locals are always fishing there.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah, I know. There was a proposal to build a boat ramp under the bridge and TP&W approved a grant to pay for it. The new city manager axed it and sent the grant back to TP&W.


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

I have 40 lines baited with cut mullet I'll put out this afternoon and I will throw out a perch trap to hopefully catch some live bait to put on a line or two. I will check them in the morning sometime and post up my results. Thanks for the help fellas


----------



## Blitz678 (Feb 16, 2010)

ChuChu said:


> Yeah, I know. There was a proposal to build a boat ramp under the bridge and TP&W approved a grant to pay for it. The new city manager axed it and sent the grant back to TP&W.


wow! why axe something being funded with grant money? wish they would put in a few concrete ramps between gonzales and victoria. I would feel a lot better backing down with a little more stability!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Blitz678 said:


> wow! why axe something being funded with grant money? wish they would put in a few concrete ramps between gonzales and victoria. I would feel a lot better backing down with a little more stability!


After last year's flood, I really can't think of a decent dirt ramp between Gonzales and Victoria you could use. Putting in under 72 by Cuero used to be pretty easy, idk now though.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Alumachris said:


> I have 40 lines baited with cut mullet I'll put out this afternoon and I will throw out a perch trap to hopefully catch some live bait to put on a line or two. I will check them in the morning sometime and post up my results. Thanks for the help fellas


Good luck, cut mullet should get you a few blues hopefully.


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Alumachris - How did the lines work out?


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

Not real well. The sabine is up high and moving really fast right now so I feel liked that hurt me. The backwater I did find I did catch a few fish but nothing major. My biggest was about a 4 pound blue cat. I am going to set them again today off of a bayou in the backwaters to see what happens. I will be using shrimp and live perch today for bait so we will see how this works out. I thought about a soap bait as well. 
Anybody ever use a zote soap for catfish in the backwaters?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I think you'll have better luck in the backwaters with shrimp, soap seems to work the best in a little current, at least in these neck of the woods.


----------

